# Job Specifically for a Veteran



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

these positions are available periodically around the country - - this one happens to be in Texarkana - - I urge you to consider applying if you meet the qualifications.

U.S. House of Representatives
Wounded Warrior Fellowship Program
JOB TITLE: Constituent Services Liaison
MEMBER OF CONGRES:: John Ratcliffe
LOCATION: Texarkana, TX
Date Needed: open until filled

there are 63,000 veterans in the 4th Congressional District of Texas. the individual holding this position is primarily focused on engaging with constituents and local entities and organizations, identifying and attempting to aid constituents facing challenges with federal agencies and serves as the ambassador for the Congressman at local area events.

this opportunity is limited to veterans who have served on active duty since SEP 11, 2001 with less than 20 years of service and have a minimum of 30% disability rating from the VA. H.S. degree is a minimum requirement with at least a bachelor's degree preferred.

Interested veterans should visit www.cao.house.gov for more information. you are expected to submit a resume, a copy of the last DD214 issued (page 4) and a letter from the VA indicating a 30% or grater rating (not necessary to be medically retired) to
housewounded [email protected].

DO NOT SEND RESUMES DIRECTLY TO THE OFFICE OF CONGRESSMAN RATCLIFFE.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wish places would stop cutting out all the Vets who served before 2001


----------

